# Residential Visa



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am currently living and working in Dubai on a residence visa; 

Can you anyone please advise if it is possible for a non related person from the UK to obtain a UAE residence visa for herself and her daughter?

Any advice is welcomed

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You mean sponsored by you? The answer is no unless she's your wife.

Therefore they will need to be sponsored just like anybody else. She could get sponsored by an employer, but the issue here would be to sponsor her daughter as a 'single mother' if that's the case. Some people have reported to be able to do it (particularly divorced woman have been able to sponsor their kids with the father's approval), whilst some others have gotten their applications rejected. I believe is best if you contact the DNRD directly and ask them, as this is one of those subjects where you will find contradictory information. Best to get it from the source. Good luck.


----------

